

Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) Alpha 3 Released - mgunes
http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha3

======
IgorPartola
I am a long time user of Xfce and I am glad that there are more and more
"native" Xfce applications being built and included in Xubuntu. Definitely a
nice alternative to the more bloated Gnome.

------
ralphc
Karmic was such a disaster, and Lucid has been so stable, I like the theme,
and I've just gotten Lucid all my machines. I don't see anything here that
makes me want to leave a LTS release any time soon.

------
motters
I hope they fix the problem with RecordMyDesktop (or its codecs) in this
release. That bug has been quite irritating for people producing YouTube
videos.

~~~
mkr-hn
Has whatever this problem is been reported on Launchpad?

